# How much space does each female rat need?



## luvmyratties (Jan 7, 2014)

hey everybody well I have a cage that on the rat cage coculator says for each rat that needs 2.0 cubic space it can hold three rats, but for 1.5 cubic space it can hold 4 rats.. I have three rats and really want a 4th one, but I was woundering if this was ok? it would really help!!

Thanks!!! ox


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Two cubic space is the MINIMUM suggested by I believe the NFRS. One and a half feet is the "LEGAL" minimum, if I remember correctly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

nanashi7 said:


> Two cubic space is the MINIMUM suggested by I believe the NFRS. One and a half feet is the "LEGAL" minimum, if I remember correctly.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pretty sure this is right.

However, you do have to bear in mind that how you use the cage will affect it's capacity. A cage with 8 cubic feet but only the base and one level will only be providing a fraction of that in terms of usable area, whereas a smaller cage with lots of hides, climbs, and distinct sections will be meaning that the area is actually being put to use.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I tend to aim for 2 to 2.5 cubic feet per rat, however it depends on the size of cage. A cage should be at minimum big enough for 4 rats wether you have 1 - 4 rats in it, thats the minimum they really need to be able to move around properly. At the higher ends of the cage size they need relatively less space per rat, as they are likley to not all be evenly spread out, so a cage big enouhg for 10-12 on paper could fit a few more rats in if set up well. Also some rats (fairly rare and mainly boys or part wild rats) do better in smaller cages, so you may not want to go bigger than a cage for 6-7 rats with a rat who isnt very confident as an alpha

Then theres floor space. A rat needs a decent amount of space to move around, so i would say you want a good 60-80cm in one direction so they can get up some speed, ideally more. They need some space to play fight, forage and such, the more rats you have the more they will need more surface area, boys needing a little more than girls as they are bigger, large shelves and levels do count for this

Cage height is also important, as long as you set it up well, so lots to do at both the top and bottom and not too crowded, this gives them lots of climbing opportunities and is one of the easiest ways to get a fit healthy rat. This is also why i dont like cages that have too many levels in them, they may increase floor space but they break up verticle climbing and the rats wont be as muscular


----------



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

I have four rats, two cages with two separate pairs. lol Both cages are 5 feet tall, like 3 feet wide, with 4 levels, with only one ramp for my sick baby, atm. In short, they have rat condos..... XD


----------



## luvmyratties (Jan 7, 2014)

ok thanks everybody!! I'm think about geting a FN cage..  so I could have more ratties!!!


----------

